# What happens when you quit cigarettes



## GerritVisagie (20/8/17)

http://theheartysoul.com/quit-smoking-tips/?utm_source=DRM&utm_content=2724-UXJB

I thought this was interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (21/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> http://theheartysoul.com/quit-smoking-tips/?utm_source=DRM&utm_content=2724-UXJB
> 
> I thought this was interesting
> 
> ...


Great post @GerritVisagie. This motivational angle is so often overlooked.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/8/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/17)

Thanks @GerritVisagie and @Andre 

The 1 year , 5 year , 10 year and 15 year milsestones are amazing targets on that diagram!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/8/17)

It amazing to think that all the dumb crap we've done can actually be completely undone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Warlock (21/8/17)

Nice find @GerritVisagie .... the video is worth watching too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

